# Equipment List



## abhi (Jun 5, 2006)

- 5 Ascend acoustics speakers: CBM-170SE for the front and CBM-170 Classics for surrounds.
- HSU VTF-2 subwoofer
- Behringer Feedback Destroyer 1124 (for bass equalization)
- Pioneer SACD/DVD-A/DVD player
- Philips Dish Network receiver
- Denon AVR-2802 receiver
- Panasonic 36" CRT TV


----------

